# Devil Lake



## Duckfever (Sep 30, 2002)

Will be hunting in the Devil Lake area this weekend, wondering how the duck and geese population are along with the water levels. First time to North Dakota, wondering if there are better areas to hunt then Devils lake or if we should be able to find plenty of areas to hunt with birds. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Best place in the state,but access is tough.Scout and do your homework and you'll have a great time.The further away from DL you get, the less the pressure.


----------



## Duckfever (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for the advise, it is my first time hunting ND and I've heard nothing but good things, except that it is hard to get permission in the DL area. How far out of town do you need to travel to get away from the pressure and would you recommend field hunting or in a small slough. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

If your boat is big enough hunt the flats or Pelican lake....all kinds of birds and spots to hunt out there.

Hunted the big water Mon. & already nice groups of divers milling about.

Otherwise you'll need to head north & east to find less pressued areas/non posted stuff


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are hunting near devils lake it is best to head to the north east near the lakota area. This area has less pressure and still plenty of birds. North Dakota is very flexible. You can set up in a small slough or in a field. A slough that holds ducks is sometimes a safer bet then seeting up in a field but with anything there is always an exception. Some years we do well in fields others not so well it all depends on a number of factors. You will need to look for potholes in the middle of a section. Look for secluded areas that the birds will hide in. Remember scouting is everything!!!! Do your homework the night before you plan to hunt. If there are birds working a field or a slough, they will be sure to be ther before dark as well.

Good Luck and be smart


----------



## Duckfever (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone for all your advise, It sounds like my buddy has a contact in DL with 5000 acres with plenty of potholes, but who knows if the birds will be there we might have to try further North away from all the pressure. I need to go home and pack, I am very excited to get to ND tomorrow. I'll let you all know on Monday how we did, and good luck to all of you this week.


----------

